

Science behind teaching Problem Solving - manmadhan
http://cogsci.stackexchange.com/questions/3169/teaching-problem-solving-mastering-bit-by-bit-vs-try-it-all-by-yourself

======
ScottBurson
The first answer is remarkably interesting and informative. Recommended.

------
lutusp
I think it would be a good idea to generate some science before using the term
"cognitive science" so freely. Cognitive psychology is notable for how many
descriptions it has, and for how few explanations or reproducible results.

